# Overige rubrieken > Zorgverzekeringen en mutualtiteit >  Artikel: Zorgverzekering voor kopers biologische producten

## Leontien

Zorgverzekeraar Avero Achmea brengt een verzekering op de markt voor consumenten van biologische producten en werknemers uit de biologische sector. Volgens de verzekeraar is de doelgroep bewust bezig met gezondheid. 

Achmea biedt de mensen daarom een premie die, aldus de verzekeraar, lager ligt dan gemiddeld. Voor particulieren die zich voor de verzekering willen aanmelden, geldt dat ze lid moeten zijn van consumentenvereniging Goede Waar & Co, een organisatie die de belangen van de 'bewuste' consument behartigt.

Bron: http://www.planet.nl/planet/show/id=...2112/sc=1f61a0

----------

